
Show HN: Make copy suggestions on any website - alokepillai
https://usepastel.com/copy-changes
======
Ronana
This is very cool. I’m going through the pain of gathering feedback from users
and making copy edits on my new launch What level of effort is required to
integrate if my product is already built?

------
mhashim
Looks awesome! Curious do you have any integrations?

------
rathel
I also recommend using this :^)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21234753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21234753)

------
jamizzle
This looks super useful!

------
antdke
This looks pretty dope

